# My tank



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

friendly greetings


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

You do know how jelous that makes me right ? Not your fault though...lease locked to ten gallon tanks.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome heavily vegetated tank!! 

What size tank and type of lighting and if at all CO2 system are you using?


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

"oh yeah, what is the plant in the dead-center with what looks like three large leaves?"


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Gorgeous tank, well done.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Amazing looking tank!!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

silvergourami1 said:


> Awesome heavily vegetated tank!!
> 
> What size tank and type of lighting and if at all CO2 system are you using?


The tank is about 40 gallons. I use 2 fluorescent lamps, 35 watt, white. CO2 I take only a short time. 5 liter wine balloon with yeast, baking soda and sugar. As a MICRO PERLER vents.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

silvergourami1 said:


> "oh yeah, what is the plant in the dead-center with what looks like three large leaves?"


Left the large leaves are Barclaya longifolia


----------

